# F250 Good Or Bad



## taiello85 (Dec 29, 2010)

Im new to the game and still shopping for equipment. I have found a 2006 F250 diesel single cab with 180,000 miles. The truck has never been plowed with. So Im looking to put a 8' fisher stainless x blade on it. Im going to be in this for the long haul. My concern isnt the miles on the motor. My concern is the wear of 180,000 miles on the frame, suspension, ect. Should it be a concern moving forward?


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I just purchased this truck and got it setup to plow. Like yours it never had a plow on it. Truck currently has 224000 miles runs and drives like new. Overall condition of the truck is more important then miles. If the truck was taken care of I wouldn't about it and just use it. Its hard to advice without actually seeing the truck.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Personaly 180K on anything is way to many miles unless you are getting it for a song and dance.

Sure a diesil motor is good for way more then that, but the transmission, axles, transfercase are the same as in the gas trucks, that is alot of miles, then if you are going to plow with it, you are going to work it hard, well that puts more stress on already high mile parts...

my opinion, nothing more


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd buy it and not think twice if its in good shape. Vehicles with that kind of mileage don't usually get there if neglected. The mileage is testament to proper maintenance. My main plow truck has 231K and pushed the recent blizzard without a hiccup.


----------



## PatriotLawnCare (Oct 4, 2009)

My real job has a fleet of over 100 of these super duty trucks in all configurations from F250 trucks to F450 duallys and a big part of my job is their maintenance management. The only thing we've really had go wrong in these trucks consistently is pinion bearings going out of the rear axles, and several of electrical issues with the 6.0 powerstrokes (Engine ecms, fuel injection ecm, etc). We've lost a couple of turbos but with how these trucks are used and how they are treated that's part of it sometimes. I have Detroit 60 series that drop turbos occasionally and they're one of the toughest engines out there. I have one super duty that is an F250 4 door with 245000 on it that has towed lots of heavy loads. Its kind of our shop mule. We just put balljoints /tie rod ends in it for the first time right before Christmas and haven't done much of anything else to it other than brakes and other routine maintenance. I think you'll be fine with that truck. Most of the issues you run into can prevented with how you maintain and operate the truck. Keep in mind that even major powertrain components are routine wearout items if you intend to keep the truck long term and that they all have a life expectancy. I don't think the frame is as much of a factor provided you aren't slammin into drifts at high speeds over and over. I personally have a 95 f250 with 125000 miles that has had a plow on it since it came off the dealership lot and the frame is fine. Factor in a realistic maintenance budget from your profits and you won't be caught in the wind with a dead truck that won't make you money.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My concern would be the 6.0 PSD. The engines are really weak for a Ford PSD. I have not heard of any getting real high miles. The highest I have drove is 180K. It's now in the Ford Dealer shop. I can't wait to see what it is now. I love Ford PSD's but this engine has me wondering what they were thinking?


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

Chipper;1174340 said:


> I just purchased this truck and got it setup to plow. Like yours it never had a plow on it. Truck currently has 224000 miles runs and drives like new. Overall condition of the truck is more important then miles. If the truck was taken care of I wouldn't about it and just use it. Its hard to advice without actually seeing the truck.


that is nice looking truck ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

stan the man;1180638 said:


> that is nice looking truck ussmileyflag


Ditto, that is sweet!


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

MickiRig1;1180565 said:


> My concern would be the 6.0 PSD. The engines are really weak for a Ford PSD. I have not heard of any getting real high miles. The highest I have drove is 180K. It's now in the Ford Dealer shop. I can't wait to see what it is now. I love Ford PSD's but this engine has me wondering what they were thinking?


I've got an 05 6.0 psd crew cab that has 250,000 on it and is running perfect. The 6.0 does have its issues but if you take care of your truck it will last.:salute:


----------



## nonsense (Dec 27, 2010)

I put an oil cooler in an 03 6.0L that has 358,000 guy starts it and runs it everyday to work. I have two myself, they are like snowflakes no two the same. Fix the well known issues and you have a very reliable truck.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Take care of them and they will take care of you!!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Baby is really sick. The ambulance I drive at work a 6.0 PSD. It dropped a pin in the cam follower. It went into the oil pumps. F&*% up the engine! It's on the floor at the stealership in parts! The repair is like $15,000 they tell me! I took care of it too. It was never more then one quart low on oil. I put cetain booster with every fill up. When it had to idle, the parking brake was set. The high idle would come on.We drove it like we stole it. Which is what we were told to make the engine last. We did not beat it up. I waxed it weekly and it was the best truck in the fleet. Now I drive an older 7.3 ( 250K ) with a tired turbo.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

MickiRig1;1180565 said:


> My concern would be the 6.0 PSD. The engines are really weak for a Ford PSD. I have not heard of any getting real high miles. The highest I have drove is 180K. It's now in the Ford Dealer shop. I can't wait to see what it is now. I love Ford PSD's but this engine has me wondering what they were thinking?


06 and 07 PSD's are some of the strongest running trucks you can get. The 6.0L is not a weak motor by any means. check out powerstrokehelp.com. Youll get the truth about the 6.0L. Just take care of it and use ford parts when you service it and you'll have a PSD stronger than any 7.3 out there. Dont take my word for it though, go to the website. Cheers


----------

